# Like Father Like Son



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is the Hiromoto AS 150mm petty to match the gyuto I rehandled earlier that Dave finished with the performance package. I think I finally got the hang of it this time. No set backs, no issues, I really had it dialed in.


----------



## Eric (Jan 27, 2014)

Really nice, especially the double spacers. Sexy shape too! What type of burl is that?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2014)

Eric said:


> Really nice, especially the double spacers. Sexy shape too! What type of burl is that?



Thanks. The wood is maple burl. I had triple spacers on the big daddy but on the little guy it would have pushed the scales out too far I believe so I only went with two for him.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice Rick, perfect match!


----------



## cclin (Jan 27, 2014)

beautiful handle, I like it a lot!! I'm little disappoint the petty doesn't have wild lamination lines like gyutos'


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice:thumbsup:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2014)

cclin said:


> I'm little disappoint the petty doesn't have wild lamination lines like gyutos'



Yeah the petties don't offer much this way.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 28, 2014)

Really nice work.Very impressed.


----------



## erikz (Jan 28, 2014)

Really nice job man! These look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome! Handle is beautiful.


----------



## mt_mac (Jan 28, 2014)

They are quite a pair.


----------



## RavenMad (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful in every way!


----------

